# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Αντιγραφο κλειδιου αυτοκινητου

## savnik

Πως γινετε το αντιγραφο;

----------


## Nemmesis

δηλαδη?... τι εννοεις? αντικλειδι?

----------


## savnik

> δηλαδη?... τι εννοεις? αντικλειδι?



Ναι , αλλα οχι τα παλια

----------


## Nemmesis

απο οσο ξερω υπαρχουν μαγαζια που κανουν αντικλειδια με imobilazer (ξερω το σκοτωσα το "imobilazer")... βεβεα το κοστος ειναι περιπου 40ευρο

----------


## savnik

> απο οσο ξερω υπαρχουν μαγαζια που κανουν αντικλειδια με imobilazer (ξερω το σκοτωσα το "imobilazer")... βεβεα το κοστος ειναι περιπου 40ευρο



Αυτο το ξερω.Το πως το κανουν ρωταω.

----------


## ice25

κανουν αντιγραφο του κρυσταλου και στην συνεχεια το προγραμματιζουν στον εγκεφαλο,εγω παντος ετσι εκανα σε 2 αμαξια και τωρα πας για το τριτο.

----------


## Chris Valis

> Πως γινετε το αντιγραφο;



Για μάρκα/μοντέλο/έτος;

----------


## Chris Valis

> κανουν αντιγραφο του κρυσταλου και στην συνεχεια το προγραμματιζουν στον εγκεφαλο,εγω παντος ετσι εκανα σε 2 αμαξια και τωρα πας για το τριτο.



Ποιόν κρύσταλο; Καμμία σχέση με κρύσταλλο. Ένα κακόμοιρο RFID είναι. Όσο για το αντίγραφο εξαρτάται το όχημα, μπορεί να μην θέλει καν προγραμματισμό το ECU (εγκέφαλος που λες) του αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## robotakias

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα κλειδιά ένα τσιπάκι δεν έχουν μέσα? Αυτό όταν θέλεις να το προγραμματίσεις, πρέπει να συνδέσεις με τον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου το μηχάνημα που κάνει τον έλεγχο και να επιλέξεις οτι θέλεις να προγραμματίσεις κλειδί.. Έτσι μου έιχε πει ένας που κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά.. Και νομίζω βγαίνει καινούργιος κωδικός γι'αυτό πρέπει να προγραμματιστούν και τα 2 κλειδιά.

----------


## Chris Valis

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα κλειδιά ένα τσιπάκι δεν έχουν μέσα? Αυτό όταν θέλεις να το προγραμματίσεις, πρέπει να συνδέσεις με τον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου το μηχάνημα που κάνει τον έλεγχο και να επιλέξεις οτι θέλεις να προγραμματίσεις κλειδί.. Έτσι μου έιχε πει ένας που κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά.. Και νομίζω βγαίνει καινούργιος κωδικός γι'αυτό πρέπει να προγραμματιστούν και τα 2 κλειδιά.



Τα κλειδιά έχουν μέσα κάποιου είδους RFID. Εξαρτάται από την τεχνολογία του RFID το πως γίνεται η δουλειά. 

Στις πρώτες εφαρμογές τα RFID ήταν απλές μνήμες, ερχόντουσαν άδεια και τα προγραμμάτιζαν με ένα στρινγκ Που έψαχνε πάντα να βρει ο δεκτης του RFID. Για αυτά τα αυτοκίνητα μπορούσες να κάνεις αντίγραφο από μόνο το κλειδί, δεν χρειαζόταν σύνδεση με το ecu του αυτοκινήτου. 

Στην δευτερη φάση τα rfid των κλειδιών είχαν ένα μοναδικό σειριακό αριθμό προγραμματισμένο από το εργοστάσιο και το αυτοκίνητο μάθαινε τους κωδικούς των κλειδιών. Εδώ μπορούσες να μαημουδιάσεις τα κλειδιά αν ήξερες τον κωδικό ενος κλειδιού και να τον γράψεις και στα άλλα. Προς το τέλος της φάσης αυτής τα rfid δεν ήταν προγραμματιζόμενα ή ένα μέρος αυτών ήταν κλειδωμένο και δεν άλλαζε. Οπότε εκεί ήθελε προγραμματισμό το ecu του αυτοκινήτου.

Στην τελευταία και τρίτη φαση τα RFID έχουν πλήρη υποστήρηξη με challenge-responce λογική και κυλιόμενους κωδικούς, οπότε μόνο το εργοστάσιο μέσω της αντιπροσωπείας μπορεί να σου κάνει την δουλεια.

Σήμερα, ένα τυπικό αντίγραφο μέσω αντιπροσώπου κοστίζει περίπου 50-250 ευρώ ανάλογα με το είδος και το μοντέλο. Υπάρχουν όμως και πιο φτηνές λύσεις αν το αυτοκίνητο είναι στην πρώτη ή δευτερη περίπτωση.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------

aktis (09-09-17), 

wizard_xrc (07-08-12)

----------


## jvourv

Τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος ο Chris Valis.
Τα κλειδιά πλέον στέλνουν κυλιόμενους κωδικούς στον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου οι οποίοι είναι κρυπτογραφημένοι με "κρυφούς" αλγορίθμους κρυπτογράφησης (τα εισαγωγικά τοποθετούνται γιατί μετά από κάμποσο καιρό τίποτα δε μένει κρυφό).
Μάλιστα η αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία μεταξύ κλειδιού και εγκεφάλου (challenge-response) αυξάνει ακόμα περισσότερο το επίπεδο ασφαλείας καθώς κάθε φορά που χρησιμοποιούμε το κλειδί ο εγκέφαλος στέλνει διαφορετικό μήνυμα στο κλειδί το οποίο πρέπει να δώσει απόκριση σύμφωνα με το μήνυμα που λαμβάνει, τον αλγόριθμο κρυπτογράφησης και διάφορες άλλες παραμέτρους του κατασκευαστή.
Οι κυλιόμενοι κωδικοί συνήθως διαρκούν για όλη τη ζωή του αυτοκινήτου. Πρώτα πεθαίνει το αυτοκίνητο και μετά ξεκινάει πάλι από την αρχή τους κωδικούς.
Πρόσθεσε στα παραπάνω και ο ότι ο εγκέφαλος πρέπει να "μάθει" το νέο κλειδί.
Δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση το αντικλείδι.
Πλέον αντίγραφα κλειδιών μόνο από αντιπροσωπείες.

----------


## ice25

δεν αντιλέγω στο όσο άφορά το κρυσταλο.συνήθως είναι ωμός ένα πραγματάκι σαν κρυσταλος.σε εμφάνιση λόγο περιβληματος
γι'αυτο και εχει μεινει να το λεμε ετσι απο παλια

----------


## Johnnyfive

Εγω αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι,αν *δεν* θελουμε με το αντικλειδι να  βαζουμε μπροστα τον κινητηρα.Μπορουμε σε ενα που κοβει κλειδια αυτοκινητου να παμε με το πρωτοτυπο και να μας κοψει το ιδιο?
Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει μονο ειναι  να μπορεσω να ξεκλειδωσω το αμαξι ενος φιλου(την πορτα) να του κανω μια φαρσα...

Τελος για τη δουλεια που θελω γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει ειδικο κλειδι για που να ανοιγει ολες της κλειδαριες του συγκεκριμενου μοντελου(δεν εννοω ολες τις πορτες ,ολα τα αυτοκινητα ιδιου μοντελου-μαρκας).Για να μη χρειαζετε να πρεπει να του το "κλεψω"για να κανω το αντικλειδι.(αμαξι  vag)

----------


## turist

Ένα αντικλείδι μπορεί να ανοίξει την πόρτα. Για να έχει και immobilizer χρειάζεται ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα http://www.errebispa.com/prodotti.php?gr=3

----------


## agis68

να ρωτήσω κατι με αφορμή το θεμα....(να μην ανοιγω αλλο) Εχω χασει τα κλειδια του παπιου (απλακλειδακια ) γινεται να φτιαξει ενας καλος κλειδαράς το αντικλειδι?

----------


## Johnnyfive

To immobiliezer εχει να κανει μονο,με την κλειδαρια της μιζας ετσι δεν ειναι?*Φοβαμε* μηπως στα καινουργια και ειδικα στα VAG (Αudi,VW κτλ),που ειναι λιγο πιο "μπροστα "...μηπως εμπλεκετε και στις κλειδαριες της πορτας.
Μη ξεκλειδωσω/κλειδωσω την πορτα με το αντικλειδι που δεν θα χει το chip του  immobiliezer,για την φαρσα,και κλειδωσει κανας εγκεφαλος μετα...ξερω γω!!

----------


## -nikos-

> To immobiliezer εχει να κανει μονο,με την κλειδαρια της μιζας ετσι δεν ειναι?*Φοβαμε* μηπως στα καινουργια και ειδικα στα VAG (Αudi,VW κτλ),που ειναι λιγο πιο "μπροστα "...μηπως εμπλεκετε και στις κλειδαριες της πορτας.
> Μη ξεκλειδωσω/κλειδωσω την πορτα με το αντικλειδι που δεν θα χει το chip του immobiliezer,για την φαρσα,και κλειδωσει κανας εγκεφαλος μετα...ξερω γω!!



να κανεις αλλου τυπου φαρσα,,,

αγη χωρις αντικλειδι γινεται αλλα πιθανων να κοστησει περισοτερο απο μια ιμιτασιον
κλειδαρια-διακοπτη.....
αν απλως θελεις να το βαζεις μπρος στιλε πμ, για λεπτομεριες παρακαμψης του διακοπτη.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου αυτο που λες οτι θες να κανεις ειναι ποινικο αδικημα. παρακαλω τους υπευθυνους του φορουμ να διαγραψουν τον εν λογω χρηστη ο οποιος διαπρατει το αδικημα της ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗΣ ΞΕΝΗΣ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΣΙΑΣ. το αν θελει να κανει πλακα η κλοπη δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε.

----------

-nikos- (01-08-12)

----------


## Johnnyfive

χαλαρωσε ρε μαν!!χαχαχα!!*Δεν με ενδιαφερει να βαλω μπροστα τον κινητηρα * και να παρω το αμαξι και να φυγω(το γραφω και παραπανω με bolt γραμματα "δεν" )δεν ειμαι κλεφτης!!Μια φαρσα θελω να κανω

----------


## Spaniolas

> να ρωτήσω κατι με αφορμή το θεμα....(να μην ανοιγω αλλο) Εχω χασει τα κλειδια του παπιου (απλακλειδακια ) γινεται να φτιαξει ενας καλος κλειδαράς το αντικλειδι?



ναι φίλε μου γίνεται. αλλα πρέπει να πας σε κλειδαράδικο, όχι σε άλλου τύπου καταστήμστα τα οποία "κόβουν" κλειδιά (πχ μαγαζί με σιδηρικά)

----------


## silver_21

Με ένα απλό κλειδί ανοίγεις τις πόρτες.. αλλα δεν παίρνει μπροστά το αμάξι..

----------


## picdev

ποιες είναι οι τιμές για αντικλείδιαι αυτοκινήτου , χωρίς αντιγραφή ιμομπιλάιζερ?
πήγα σε έναν σήμερα  και μου είπε 20ε, 20ε για ένα αντικλείδι ? :Confused1: 
για πόρτα esety που είχα βγάλει μια φορά, με κωδικό που το φτιάχνει και cnc ,είχα πληρώσει 15

----------


## hurt30

Ανάλογα τον κλειδαρά και το κλειδί , από 5 μέχρι 50. δώσε δείγμα κλειδιού να σε κατευθύνουμε.

----------


## ninolas

> ποιες είναι οι τιμές για αντικλείδιαι αυτοκινήτου , χωρίς αντιγραφή ιμομπιλάιζερ?
> πήγα σε έναν σήμερα  και μου είπε 20ε, 20ε για ένα αντικλείδι ?
> για πόρτα esety που είχα βγάλει μια φορά, με κωδικό που το φτιάχνει και cnc ,είχα πληρώσει 15



εε χωρίς immobilizer και άμα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με την εμφάνιση του κλειδιού (το πλαστικό μέρος εννοώ) υπάρχουν μαγαζιά που το κάνουν με βαριά 15 ευρώ
ξέρω και ένα που είναι Νέα Σμύρνη(Αττική) άμα είσαι εκεί κοντά πες μου να ρωτήσω...

----------


## sv2kgl

Εγώ απλό αντικλείδι πόρτας το έκανα με 4,5 ευρώ. Ανοίγει τις πόρτες κανονικά. Το δοκίμασα και στη μίζα για πλάκα να δω τι γίνεται και μιζάρει αλλά δεν παίρνει μπροστά.

----------


## Alxnks

> Εγώ απλό αντικλείδι πόρτας το έκανα με 4,5 ευρώ. Ανοίγει τις πόρτες κανονικά. Το δοκίμασα και στη μίζα για πλάκα να δω τι γίνεται και μιζάρει αλλά δεν παίρνει μπροστά.



Πως να πάρει μπροστά αφού δεν έχει πομπό για να ξεκλειδώσει το immobilizer? Αν έπαιρνε μπροστά με τέτοιο αντικλείδι, τότε να φοβοσουν!

Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xarry

Θελω να φτιαξω ενα δευτερο folding κλειδι για peugeot. Το κοστος στην αντιπροσωπεια ειναι περιπου 100 + ΦΠΑ.
Οι διαφοροι κλειδαραδες το κανουν με 40-50.
Η απορια μου ειναι η εξης, τι διαφορα στον προγραμματισμο εχουν οταν η αντιπροσωπεια ζηταει το αυτοκινητο και διαβαζει απο την ECU και ο κλειδαρας, διαβαζει μονο το κλειδι;
Απ οτι διαβαζα οι κλειδαραδες, "ξεκλειδωνουν" με καποιο τροπο το κλειδι ωστε μετα να το διαβασουν. Αυτο δεν ειναι επικινδυνο, καθως ο καθενας θα μπορει να διαβασει το κλειδι σου με τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο;

Επισης γιατι αρνουνται πεισματικα οι περισσοτεροι α τους πας εσυ αγραφο κλειδι να φτιαξουν; Θελουν να πουλησουν αυτο που κανει 5ευρω 35;

----------


## picdev

μονο imo θα σου αντιγράψει? ή και τηλεχειριστήριο για κεντρικό κλείδωμα . το αμάξι τι χρονολογίας ειναι ?

στο ebay πουλάνε μηχανήματα αντιγραφής imo, και στο πλυντήριο μπορούν να στο αντιγράψουν και ο κάθε παρκαδόρος.
υπάρχουν και emulators που παίρνει μπρος χωρίς το imo.

οι κλειδαράδες αντιγράφουν το imo, η αντιπροσωπεία σου δίνει νέο κλειδί και καταχωρεί τον κωδικό του στην ecu.

οσο αναφορά το κεντρικό κλείδωμα θέλει πάντα πάντρεμα με την ecu

----------


## Xarry

Peugeot 2009. Κομπλε θελω και imo και κλειδωμα.

----------


## picdev

και ο κλειδαράς για να σου αντιγράψει το κεντρικό κλείδωμα εχει πρόγραμμα που το συνδέει και συχρονιζει το συναγερμό με την ecu του κλειδώματος.
το imo αντιγράφεται απλά.

το δικό μου που ειναι του 2002 έχει κωδικό κλειδιού και immo και τον εβαλε σε cnc το κωδικό και έβγαλε κλειδί , γιατί ειχε φθαρεί και δεν έβγαινε σωστό.

αυτό οτι στο ξεκλειδώνει το κλειδί πρώτη φορα το ακούω, νομιζω οποιοσδήποτε αντιγράφει κλειδιά , 100ε εχει το μηχάνημα

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα σε ολους


να κανω μια ερωτηση, μονο εγω θεωρω την λυση του να αντιγραψει κλειδαρας το κλειδι την μεγαλυτερη μαλακια που μπορει να κανει καποιος και οχι να περασει στον εγκεφαλο νεο κλειδι?


Καταλαβαινω οτι μπορει να ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο το κοστος αλλα ετσι ακυρωνεις ολη την εννοια του imobilizer.


Aναφερομαι παντα στις περιπτωσεις που ειναι δυνατη η εγραφη νεου κλειδιου στον εγκεφαλο του αυτοκινητου.

----------


## Xarry

Απο την αλλη εσυ θα αφηνες τον κλειδαρα να γραψει το εγκεφαλο σου;

----------


## Xarry

> και ο κλειδαράς για να σου αντιγράψει το κεντρικό κλείδωμα εχει πρόγραμμα που το συνδέει και συχρονιζει το συναγερμό με την ecu του κλειδώματος.
> το imo αντιγράφεται απλά.
> 
> το δικό μου που ειναι του 2002 έχει κωδικό κλειδιού και immo και τον εβαλε σε cnc το κωδικό και έβγαλε κλειδί , γιατί ειχε φθαρεί και δεν έβγαινε σωστό.
> 
> αυτό οτι στο ξεκλειδώνει το κλειδί πρώτη φορα το ακούω, νομιζω οποιοσδήποτε αντιγράφει κλειδιά , 100ε εχει το μηχάνημα



Κωδικους και εγω εχω, αρα μονον με αυτους θα φτιαξει το κλειδι η ειναι μονο για τη λαμα;

----------


## picdev

εγω πηγα σε κλειδαρά στο νεο κοσμο , που ειχε μηχανήμα cnc και με τους κωδικους μονο φτιαχνει κλειδί και imo

----------


## mathios

> Απο την αλλη εσυ θα αφηνες τον κλειδαρα να γραψει το εγκεφαλο σου;




Τον  κλειδαρα δεν θα τον αφηνα να ανοιξει  καν την φυσα.  αυτο ειναι δουλεια της αντιπροσωπειας


Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι αν αντιγραψω το κλειδι και χαθει  μετα θα πρεπει να φαει πεταμα ολο το συστημα και το δευτερο κλειδι. Ενω αν γινει απευθειας εγραφη δευτερου κλειδιου απλα θα παω και θα ακυρωσω αυτο που εχασα.

----------


## Xarry

Πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες αλλα εχουμε χρηστικοτητα vs κοστος.

----------


## mathios

> Πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες αλλα εχουμε χρηστικοτητα vs κοστος.




Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο. Απλα το σκεφτομαι ως κατοχος μηχανης και οχι αυτοκινητου. 

οπως καταλαβαινεις εκει ειναι οτι χειροτερο να αντιγραψεις το κλειδι.

2 φορες μου εχουν σπασει την κλειδαρια και με γλυτωσε το immobilizer. Τωρα αν ηταν και κανενας βετερανος ουτε αυτο θα με εσωζε.

----------


## Xarry

Δεν θεωρω οτι εχει διαφορα μηχανη με αυτοκινητο..

----------


## picdev

Το κάθε κλειδί έχει διαφορετικό κωδικό ? Είναι σίγουρο αυτό ?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

σε renault που ειχε ενας φιλος θελανε 200€ για κλειδι (αυτο που ειναι σαν καρτα) και αλλα 150€ εργασια προγραμματισμου.Στα vw πρεπει να ερθει απ εξω κλειδι κοστος γυρω στα 200-250€.Σε αυτη την περιπτωση μαλλον ο εγκεφαλος δεν παιρνει δευτερο κλειδι.

----------


## picdev

350 ??? Χαχα καλύτερα να πάρω το μηχάνημα 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## sotron1

Ακόμη πιο φθηνά.

https://www.amazon.com/SBB-V33-02-AU.../dp/B00C8JROMI

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

παντος ενα απλο κλειδι χωρις ιμο ειναι οτι πρεπει για την περιπτωση που ξεχασεις τα κανονικα κλειδια μεσα , ισα και μονο για να ανειξει η πορτα εχω κανει το ιδιο , αν και τα καινουργια νωμιζω τα εχου πλεων και στις πορτες .

----------


## Hulk

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Έχω θέμα με ένα Chevrolet matiz.
Έχει δυο κλειδιά και με το ένα ανοίγει κανονικά το κεντρικό κλείδωμα και
παίρνει ο κινητήρας όπως πρέπει.
Με το δεύτερο συμπεριφέρεται σαν να μην το διαβάζει το imobilizer δεν παιρνει
ο κινητήρας άλλα ούτε ξεκλειδώνει το κεντρικό κλείδωμα.
Μόνο τις πόρτες ανοίγει χειροκίνητα...
ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να έχει;

----------

